# Files, rasps, surforms?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody have a recommendation for a good, affordable file/rasp/surform for shaping wood? I'm making a marking gauge with a semi-circle rounded top and I'd like to buy a tool that I can use to shape it efficiently but which won't cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

experience

there are no short cuts

2 legs, 1 arm……..u owe me

get the bastard, nasty but in the right hands

works like a charm


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Microplane, "Sophisticated Surform", (originally designed for Chefs) works great, less durable than Anjoui, durability seems to cost more.
Several sizes available. I use the smaller sizes for tuning inside smaller through openings.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Get a straight Iwasaki file for $19. They are seriously more awesome than
anything else you can buy new. Shinto saw/rasps an be a good buy too.

Microplanes and surforms don't stay sharp very long. Most rasps leave 
harsh marks, except the ones in the over $50 category.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I read your question twice

woodworking is expensive

u will run out of money b4 u own all the files u need

bastards need less maintenance

where u didn't spend in one spot, you will spend in another


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I like these:










http://www.amazon.com/Steelex-D2862-Medium-Riffler-8-Piece/dp/B0000DD334/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318656416&sr=8-1


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a set of Ulmia rasps, they are nice tools. Hard to find, but you can find them occasionally at flea markets and such. Also, Nicholson made a good rasp back in the day, those are much more common. You can go crazy and buy Ariou, very good rasps, some will argue the best, very pricey. There are some different Japanese ones that are good and don't break the bank. Point is, there are lots out there and the price range is just as diverse. I suggest getting a nice one, they really come in handy.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I use Iwasaki Japanese Carving Files


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

You could buy a good quality "4 in hand" file. Then, clean up with sandpaper.
Bill


----------

